# Hi Everyone! I'm an LA-Based Theater Composer making the jump to Film/TV/Video Game music



## kingyukon (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi all! First off, thanks for reading - I'm very intimidated about posting here, but I figure introducing myself is a good way to dive in head-first this community.

I moved out to Los Angeles from Chicago eight years ago to pursue my dream of a career in composing for film/TV/video games, and I've earned my living so far by teaching and creating music for theater (mainly music for sketch and improv comedy, but also a lot of musical theater). I've been lucky to have some success at it, too - I have composed and produced music for theatrical productions that have played off-Broadway, at the Kennedy Center, and the Sydney Opera House. 

Also, I love making sheet music for music I compose, so hopefully I can help anyone out with questions on that topic!

Now I'm ready to take the storytelling skills I've learned in my theater work and apply myself to learning the skills needed to compose music for film/tv/video games!


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 31, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, Dan! No need to feel intimidated, you sound like "one of us."  

Your musical theater experience sounds very interesting, and as a theater goer (as opposed to theater composer), I've often wondered about it. At some point, after you get your bearings and feel comfortable enough, it would be great if you started a thread about your experiences.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 31, 2020)

welcome


----------



## Stringtree (Jul 31, 2020)

Yay, a new puppy! But seriously, welcome to a good spot.

Your experiences will doubtless enrich the proceedings.


----------



## Jenna Fearon (Jul 31, 2020)

Welcome, Dan. I'm new here myself, in Southern California as well. I hope you can find your way to that dream job.


----------



## kingyukon (Jul 31, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> Welcome to the forum, Dan! No need to feel intimidated, you sound like "one of us."
> 
> Your musical theater experience sounds very interesting, and as a theater goer (as opposed to theater composer), I've often wondered about it. At some point, after you get your bearings and feel comfortable enough, it would be great if you started a thread about your experiences.


Thanks, Mike! Yeah, I've gotten to work on some cool stuff with some great people, so I'd be happy to share some of the stuff I've learned along the way!

Lately I've been associate music director on a production of a musical that is being shot and edited over Zoom. It's a really interesting workflow to teach songs over Zoom, have actors around the world perform material, and giving them what they need to film themselves in a way where we can sync it up later. (and the hours of tuning needed afterwards) I'd love to share sometime how we managed to pull it off!


----------



## kingyukon (Jul 31, 2020)

jonathanparham said:


> welcome


Thanks, Jonathan!


----------



## kingyukon (Jul 31, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> Yay, a new puppy! But seriously, welcome to a good spot.
> 
> Your experiences will doubtless enrich the proceedings.


Gotta love "science dog"  And thank you - I'm stoked to be here!


----------



## kingyukon (Jul 31, 2020)

Jenna Fearon said:


> Welcome, Dan. I'm new here myself, in Southern California as well. I hope you can find your way to that dream job.


Thanks, Jenna!


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 1, 2020)

Welcome to LA, Dan. I am looking for a way to get the hell out of it


----------



## wst3 (Aug 1, 2020)

Another theatre composer? Hooray!!

And welcome!


----------



## kingyukon (Aug 1, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Welcome to LA, Dan. I am looking for a way to get the hell out of it


Haha I hear that - when I first moved out here a friend told me that most people's goal in LA is to get successful enough to move somewhere else and still get called for work!


----------



## kingyukon (Aug 1, 2020)

wst3 said:


> Another theatre composer? Hooray!!
> 
> And welcome!


For sure! I'm a total Broadway nerd, so I'd make a nice side income music directing and accompanying smaller shows out in LA, and sometimes I'll get hired to do tracks/sound design and build soundtracks for shows in QLab. 

It's been interesting trying to keep making things during lockdown. Working so much on producing music lately (as opposed to playing live) eventually led me to vi-control.


----------

